# Problem with Cinematic Studio Strings setting the wrong articulation



## Jonesy (Feb 19, 2022)

I am having a serious problem with CSS, and it's so serious I can't believe I haven't seen it mentioned. I can't account for it other than it's a major fault in CSS's software. Here's what happens:

Using a Cubase Pro 11 expression map I set up bars with: fast runs (Marcato overlay off) (keyswitch F#0, velocity 1), spiccato (keyswitch F0, velocity 1); pizzicato (keyswitch G0, velocity 1) and when I click the ruler/timeline to move to into each region, I see, in the Kontakt midi monitor, these codes being the last received by Kontakt, but CSS sets itself respectively to Marcato (overlay on), Sfz and Col Legno. These are the articulations having respectively the same keys but the largest key velocity values. (I have disabled CC1/modwheel from having any effect.)
Then when pressing play you continue to be stuck with these wrong articulations until the next articulation change.

Why doesn't the script simply use the velocity value to set the correct articulation (duh)? Please can anybody throw any light on this? (It's my first post.)


----------



## Kony (Feb 19, 2022)

You're probably already aware that an alternative for articulation mapping is CC58 - the values are listed on page 8 of the manual. I set my articulation map with CC58 values and have no issues.


----------



## liquidlino (Feb 19, 2022)

Check what happens if you move the keyswitch notes in the piano roll up and down an octave. The problem with keyswitches is that not all DAWs consider C3 to be the same midi value... some treat it as C4, or even all VSTs, so it's can be a real headache.


----------



## Jonesy (Feb 21, 2022)

Hi Kony and Liquidlino,

Thank you both very much for taking the trouble to respond.

The problem wasn't with the keyswitch register, Liquidlino: it worked fine in play mode. The problem was that 'chase' simply doesn't work with keyswitches in CSS. The least said about the fact that CSS keep quiet about that, the better. The solution is as you said Kony: I changed the map to use CC58 and all seems well.

Thanks again to both of you.


----------



## Kony (Feb 21, 2022)

Glad you got it sorted @Jonesy


----------

